# Cameras you haven’t bought....yet.



## star camera company (Mar 13, 2020)

the nice thing about being a collector is that you never are finished.   So, what cameras are n Your future?  My short list of future buys include a Graphic Number  0, a Dunker long roll 35mm school Camera, a Kirk Stereo Camera and a Mercury 1 .   Deep back on the list is a Rollei Old Standard And a Compur Leica.


----------



## Derrel (Mar 13, 2020)

Rolleiflex 3.5E has been in the back of my mind off and on for multiple decades. I have also thought of buying a Leica M3 double stroke.


----------



## zulu42 (Mar 13, 2020)

So many cameras I'd love to shoot a roll or two with, but would make no sense for me to own. I guess there must be some place to rent classic cameras.


----------



## star camera company (Mar 13, 2020)

I’d like to rent my two working UR Replicas for a daily walk around in Wetzlar.   Sweet $200 per day for life. Hmmmmm


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 13, 2020)

Only cameras in my future are ones I still get from customers.......for free.......

Last week I got 2 more folders and a Pentax Spotmatic F.      Plus 2 more 8mm projectors, one that looks mint and came with the box/instructions.


----------



## weepete (Mar 13, 2020)

Fuji GX617, man I'd love to try one of those. Of course a digital back would be superb, but I'd settle for film.


----------



## dxqcanada (Mar 13, 2020)

I don't collect, but I would like to get a hold of a Minolta CLE and a Contax G2.
I remember our store having a demo Contax G1, and I ran some test rolls through it ... ah, quite a nice camera in the hand (though the AF wasn't the best).


----------



## IanG (Mar 14, 2020)

Derrel said:


> Rolleiflex 3.5E has been in the back of my mind off and on for multiple decades. I have also thought of buying a Leica M3 double stroke.



Both cameras I own and have used extensively.  For 35mm the M3 and 50mm Summicron is a fantastic combination, always made excellent images, unfortunately it gets little to no use these days because I rarely shoot 35mm.

My 3.5E2 is near mint despite it's age I was given it in the late 1990s by a family friend who'd bought it new and ut less than a dozen films through the camera, all the lubrication had dried out and the shutter fired every other frame. It was a few years before I had it serviced and began using it since then it's been perfect.

My major issue is I mainly shoot large format 5x4 and some 10x8, I found that prints from 35mm don't sit well alongside those from LF negatives, so I was rarely printing my 35mm shots. I began shooting MF (6x6) alongside my LF kit and can use these images alongside the LF work.

Ian


----------



## webestang64 (Mar 14, 2020)

weepete said:


> Fuji GX617, man I'd love to try one of those. Of course a digital back would be superb, but I'd settle for film.



A 617 might just be the only camera I would consider buying. A customer of mine at the photo store will not sell me his.....LOL


----------



## Derrel (Mar 14, 2020)

That 6x17 aspect ratio gives a LOT OF negative/slide real estate!


----------



## IanG (Mar 14, 2020)

I was working on a large project for an exhibition in the early 1990's and realised some shots could only be made with a 6x17 camera, or maybe with a cine camera.  Lack of funds prohibited these shots as I didn't have the equipment but the gallery curator wanted to commission additional work, she left for a more prestigious gallery, and a succession of full time and temporary curators ment the additional work disappeared. Bigger galleries book & commission work 2-3 years in advance.

So it was a few years before I bought a 6x17 camera, I use it sparingly but when I do it's worth it, I only use a 75mm lens, although I have a cone for a spare 90mm lens.  I've mainly used it in Greece and Turkey, also Peru at Machu Pichu, it's an amazing format that needs careful thought.

As to cameras I would like a Kamera Werks Praktica IV, but also a CZJ 75mm f1.5 Biotar for  my Kamera Werks Praktina(s).  I already have a near mint CZJ 58mm f2 Biotar 

Ian


----------



## Derrel (Mar 16, 2020)




----------



## Dany (Mar 16, 2020)

During the seventies, I bought my first medium format camera. A Mamiya 645 (all my savings used for it at the time). It has been my pleasure for over 25 years before breaking down permanently with no hope of repair.
I would like to buy again a working copy of this item which was my faithful companion during all these years.
I loved it and I still love the photos I made with it

A sample....


----------



## Dave Colangelo (Mar 25, 2020)

I like to only purchase cameras I find in the wild (although I will buy the occasional lens on ebay) the hunt is half the fun for me. Ive been looking for a Linhof Technika (any variant, preferably vintage). I finally found one in the wild a few weeks ago but it was way to highly priced for what it was, the hunt continues.


----------



## Mitica100 (Apr 13, 2020)

As a collector I dream of owning a Jaeger LeCoultre Compass camera. Amazing little jewell.


----------

